# UK Primary Teacher Work in USA



## Fmorrison19898 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello,

I'm just about to start a PGCE in Primary Education, but my goal is to live and work in America as a special needed primary teacher. I was just wondering if anyone had any advice on how best to do this? Is it advisable to train in the UK and then move? Or should I aim to train in the states? What would be the best route to do this? Is there a similar student finance in place like the UK? Idnprefer to train in the UK if that is possible.

Once I'd trained though, what would be the best route to go down to teach in America? It'd just be myself moving, and I'm a 23 y/o single female if that information helps?

Thank you in advance for any help you could offer, and apologies for all of the questions! 

Fiona


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Fmorrison19898 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm just about to start a PGCE in Primary Education, but my goal is to live and work in America as a special needed primary teacher. I was just wondering if anyone had any advice on how best to do this? Is it advisable to train in the UK and then move? Or should I aim to train in the states? What would be the best route to do this? Is there a similar student finance in place like the UK? Idnprefer to train in the UK if that is possible.
> 
> ...


In the current recession there are many out of work teachers in all fields ..
the possibility of being sponsored for an H1B is not good at this time 
but afew years down the line who knows


----------



## Fmorrison19898 (Jul 1, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> In the current recession there are many out of work teachers in all fields ..
> the possibility of being sponsored for an H1B is not good at this time
> but afew years down the line who knows



Thank you for replying so quickly, I think I'll go ahead with my training and keep looking for future possibilities


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Another thing to know is that teacher licensing is on a state by state basis in the US. Look up the Department of Education for any of the states to get an idea how they handle licensing - but most states these days require you to get a masters' degree within a few years of starting out.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We had a poster who accepted an offer of a British or International school in Boston. Her credentials were impressive. Use the search function she may be open to networking.


----------



## UKUSA2012 (Jun 25, 2012)

Fmorrison19898 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm just about to start a PGCE in Primary Education, but my goal is to live and work in America as a special needed primary teacher. I was just wondering if anyone had any advice on how best to do this? Is it advisable to train in the UK and then move? Or should I aim to train in the states? What would be the best route to do this? Is there a similar student finance in place like the UK? Idnprefer to train in the UK if that is possible.
> 
> ...


As a special ed teacher who moved to the US I will say there are jobs. However, without a cert or visa or social security number they will be hard to apply for. I would study in the UK and then come to the US for your masters. This will get you a work visa as well. Then you'll have the SS number and then you can get your teaching qualifications via a process through an assessor (be sure to check requirements before you come over, especially time needed to teach in the UK). If your lucky you'll pick up a job. Don't worry about people who say there aren't jobs - special ed is not Social Studies and if you don't care where you live, youll be fine. Good luck!


----------

